# Best way to print numbers on jerseys



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

Alright, we are going to buy a number printing system, however, I would like to know what are the positives and negatives of each method. Also, we are wanting to print on mesh football jerseys. Thanks

Example:

Master frame: 
+ Cheap investment, will utilize a manual press, space saver, lower learning curve, easy to register, easy to replace screens
- Slower to print (have to flash between every number)

Harco split platten
+ Many used ones available, can print faster
- Big machine w/ only one use (however, some can be used as 4 color presses), frames are expensive, harder to replace screens, takes longer to register

Inline printer
+ Can print faster
- Big machine w/ only one use (however, some can be used as 4 color presses), frames are expensive, harder to replace screens, takes longer to register



Please let me know if you have worked with any of these. I am really leaning towards the master frame system.

Thanks again


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

I have been looking into the numbering system vastex makes.. 

I like the attachments better than an actual system because of space mainly.. 

But the downside of the vastex system is its an attachment.. you have to take it down and put it back up, and line it up when you want to use it..

Another method you can look into is using paper stencils.. they are cheap and desposiable, but have a large leaning curve to them.. 

Another thing you could also look at would be doing heat transfer numbers.. but thats inventory and more equipment too... 

But I will probably end up getting the Vastex system in the near future.. (its a combo of a inline printer and a master frame style printer)


----------



## aspliz (Dec 4, 2010)

Depending on the order, we use stencils or we cut the numbers and apply.
There really is not much of a learning curve on the stencils. We keep one screen
that has a open rectangle burned on it. We set it up on the press. I pull the stencil numbers. If they are 2 digit, I lay on the light table and tape them together with a small overlap. If they are one digit, I have 4" strips cut to tape down the sides of the number, in the top right corner of the stencil I write the size it goes on and the number so I is easier to identify and know the top from the bottom. It doesn't take very long and you just lay it on the jersey and print. If the jersey is mesh we put paper down on the platen (in between the layers if the jersey is reversible/ don't forget to charge more for the time). The stencil sticks to the screen and we just peel it off and do the next one. Make sure to buy good stencils!!!
Commercial screen has good ones. All that being said, I need to tell you, we don't 
number that much so this method may not work for you.


----------



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

Ya, we have messed with stencils before and it isn't worth the struggle for me. I ended up purchasing the number system that Ryonet offers. It will pay for itself with the first order that I have lined up.

Thanks for the input though, I would like to hear what other people have to say just so others can hear what other people do.

Thanks


----------



## dhoffroad (Oct 21, 2010)

so after you do this job please report back with what you think about Ryonets system sounds like you have a good amount of printing to do so it would be a good first impression for you to give those of us who are thinking about this setup


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

That's pretty good, 1.1k worth of numbers? Or are you factoring in time saved to that two?


----------

